# Fulcrum Racing 5's compatible with Shimano 11 speed?



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Wishing to upgrade my 2013 Bianchi Infinito to the new 11 speed Ultegra. Will the 2013 Fulcrum Racing 5's take the new cassette or if not can I replace the freehub body that will do so?

Thanks


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

IIRC the 2013 will take Shimano 11 or Campy 11 depending on the free hub. Easy enough to determine, just take the ten speed Shimano cassette off and see if there is a spacer that would be removed in order to use Shimano 11. 

This same question (more or less) came up a month or two ago. In that case, it was for a Fulcrum 3. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...s-2012s-earlier-11-speed-cassette-316496.html

You can check the Fulcrum tech docs to verify part numbers for the 5. According to the pdf, a 2013 Fulcrum 5 will work for Shimano (HG) 9 to 11.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

there was no spacer on my freehub. Tried the new Ultegra 11 sp cassette and not enough room. My LBS said that there is no hub made for this axle....if I recall the axle on my wheels is 9mm and not 12mm.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

was told that I freehub part # RS-120 will 
work. Just ordered and will find out soon


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Bianchi-001 said:


> was told that I freehub part # RS-120 will
> work. Just ordered and will find out soon


I would expect it to work, no problem, since the Campy version hasn't changed. The Shimano hyper-glide version went from 020 to 120. You wheels must be older than the 2013 model.

2011 version:









the 2013+ looks like:


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

does the 2011 and 2013+ have the same axle size?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

Bianchi-001 said:


> does the 2011 and 2013+ have the same axle size?


It must, since the same campagnolo splined freehub fits both. Then again, the technical drawings have been wrong from time to time and I'm not speaking from personal experience.


----------



## Bianchi-001 (Nov 3, 2012)

Freehub just arrived from Velomine and fits perfect: Part # R5-120


----------



## bryanlrsn7 (Aug 24, 2014)

Bianchi-001 said:


> Freehub just arrived from Velomine and fits perfect: Part # R5-120


So just to confirm @bianchi-001 the R5-120 100% converted your Fulcrum Racing 5 wheelset 11spd (6800/9000 cassette)? I have the older freehub (only 10spd compatible) and im also upgrading to 11spd. Thank you for your help.


----------

